# Tips for winter squatting?



## janktoaster (Sep 3, 2015)

Seems like I may be squatting in the wilds of Massachusetts this winter. The house is in good condition, but I've lived through Massachusetts winters and now how cruel they can be. I've also never squatted a place long term, or really even more than a night...

So, any hints, tricks, or tips? I know about layers and all that, but I want some advice from people who've done it! Thanks y'all


----------



## psychofoamer (Sep 3, 2015)

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/keeping-warm-warming-insulation-for-squats-in-the-winter.1581/


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 3, 2015)

removed the resouces tab since this doesn't have any in it...


----------



## janktoaster (Sep 3, 2015)

My bad, I thought it meant I was searching for resources.... sorry, I'm stoned


----------



## landpirate (Sep 3, 2015)

Having squatted a few houses over winter times your best bet is to keep one room warm. Its impossible to keep a whole house at a habitable temperature in winter. So if you can get one room comfortable sleep/live in that one room. Spend all your efforts on making that one place warm. cling film (saran wrap!) over windows acts as secondary glazing. hang blankets over windows to keep drafts out, do the same on doors.

Don't get your clothes wet if you can help it because getting them dry in a cold house is hard and will create dampness which is shit to live in. Also, the more people in a room the warmer it gets so if you can get other people to stay that helps. 

It kind of goes without saying but be really careful if you are having fires/lighting candles in your sleeping area. Carbon Monoxide kills and obviously fires do too.


----------



## wombatt (Sep 4, 2015)

cardboard with blankets on top for the walls. the more insulated your sleeping space is the better. also getting a dog is great for heat and is a better friend than anyone else you could meet.


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Sep 13, 2015)

I'd honestly get a couple goats and snuggle with em in the winter.


----------



## XanderMenanderer (Oct 9, 2015)

Aww man I've never done along term winter squat, wish I could join you. Anyways here's a few tricks I've come across, get a bunch of emergency blankets and cover the floors, doors, windows, etc. Paint can with a roll of TP in it (cardboard removed) doused in a fuel source, is an awesome space heater and lasts awhile. Like they said above lots of blankets, movers blankets are great, sleeping bags, shit I've even set a tent up in a room and covered that ha. Oh a dog or a partner are great heat sources as well. Lol Good Luck!


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Oct 9, 2015)

XanderMenanderer said:


> Paint can with a roll of TP in it (cardboard removed) doused in a fuel source, is an awesome space heater and lasts awhile



How do you ventilate that?


----------



## XanderMenanderer (Oct 9, 2015)

Idk just kick open a window, or bust a hole through the wall and make your own vent out of some air duct metal or laundry room dryer hose.


----------



## OstrichJockey (Oct 9, 2015)

Fuel, fire, indoors... Yeah, no.


----------



## XanderMenanderer (Oct 9, 2015)

Fuel I.e. isopropyle alcohol or antifreeze just enough to dampen the TP. It's really not all that dangerous. I've used it many times. You use the paint can top or a cast iron pan to smother it out.


----------

